# Attempted Attack



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Traveling through Belgium last week on our way to Austria we decided to pull over at 2.30 am for a few ours rest before journeying on. We pulled into a parking at the side of the motorway amongst the lorries. At about 5.00 we were awoken by the alarm. I jumped up and switched it off thinking a lorry going by had set it off. Then noticed the drivers door was slightly open. Checked it out and the lock had been jemmied also so had habitation door. We hadn't heard a thing. So now two new locks + Heosafe locks as well/ Thanks to Van Bitz and the alarm we lost nothing except the cost of new locks which were ruined. However we weren't gassed just sound asleep which seems to be the problem we are too cosy in our vans. The rest of the week was superb and must recommend the site at Pettneu (St Anton) which is the best ever ski site you'll find. have a look on my website under St Anton and be careful in Belgium. Also buy diesel in Luxembourg really cheap less than .79 per litre as it should be!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I have a cable which runs thro the armrests on the cab doors.
This has an alarm with a flashing led.Left visible
I also use one on the bikes.

Habitation has exterior Fiamma lock which we can lock thro the door window.
If this does not deter the blighters then theres herself to battle with


Dave P


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*burgulars*

Hi
You could put a large dogs water bowl just outside the door and a lead tied close too it, not perfect securitie, but may make some thiefs think twice.
Sorr y to hear about what happened, good to hear you being positive


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Locations*

Where In Belgium May I ask?

Trev


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Not sure on the way to Luxembourg off of the motorway from Lille


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have a cable which runs thro the armrests on the cab doors. Habitation has exterior Fiamma lock to battle with
> Dave P


You probably won't have a fire.
You probably won't waken up face to face with someone who climbed in the window.

Which is just as well.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I leave a picture of my wife on the windsceen with a sign saying danger not chained up :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Better than that, I have pictures of both my wives on the windscreen!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Kevin

That's a real shame. We stayed at a small Belgian service area last summer :: link to blog ::, and we felt very safe.

Gerald


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cable which runs thro the armrests on the cab doors. Habitation has exterior Fiamma lock to battle with
> ...


So Hilldweller - should we infer from your post that you don't approve of the "tie the doors together" solution?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

The Lille area is not the best area to stop at all, either for a break or overnight. Lille has a high immigrant population and a large number of transients.
Some of the 'sink' estates enjoy regular Saturday night car burnings.
Incidently, Lille is in France.
Anywhere within 5km of Lille is not considered safe at night and even pulling off for fuel, especially at night, one should take care in locking all doors and windows.
Apart from that, the centre of Lille is well worth a visit.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> Better than that, I have pictures of both my wives on the windscreen!


Nice one Pippin, can i borrow them to guard my house when i go travelling :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

